# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Kiskobussi Pietarsaaresta?

## Murzu

Nykyisellään kiskobussi ajelee väliä Iisalmi-Ylivieska. Pääradan kapasiteetti on toki rajallinen, mutta luulisi sieltä löytyvän sen verran rakoa, että kiskobussi voisi ajaa Kokkolaan, jopa Pietarsaareen asti. Kiskobussille olisi varmasti käyttäjiä. Välillä Ylivieska-Pietarsaari se toimisi sekä keräilyjunana kaukojunaa varten, että paikallisjunana paikallista tarvetta varten. 

Ylivieska-Pietarsaari -välillä kiskobussi voisi pysähtyä esim: Sievi, Kannus, Kälviä, Kokkola, Kruunupyy, Pännäinen, Pietarsaari

Liian pieniä paikkojako? Hmmm, kyllä Haapamäen radalla löytyy vieläkin pienempiä paikkoja, mm. Pihlajavesi ja Myllymäki.

----------

